# Traveling next summer and want to find good places for wood



## RexB (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi all,

My wife and I are traveling from Florida to Manchester, NH, July 4 thru 14th, along I95 on the way up. Hope to stop in and visit historical sites on the way up.

My hope is that while in Manchester, NH there are woodworking stores, sawmills, etc, to possibly buy maple, other types of wood from the Northeast for wood turning and resin casting(burls). While my wife will be buying yarn(crochet convention in Manchester) and her classes. I hope to seeing maple, and birch and take home in my minivan. 

On the way home we will take a different route, stopping in Asheville for a week and then probably take I26/I95 south.

Thanks to all for your suggestions and thoughts.


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 21, 2018)

I don’t know if you find anything in Manchester but might in some of the small surrounding towns like Londonderry but might have to look a little farther north towards Bow.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 21, 2018)

Rex, your trip up will probably be up 95. On your trip back to Asheville if you come down I81 into Wytheville VA, let me know what day you'll be through. If I'm not working, we'll meet up for a bite to eat. I may even find some wood to send back with you.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 21, 2018)

RexB said:


> Hi all,
> ...I hope to seeing maple, and birch and take home in my minivan.



What do like about turning birch? Just wondering since a friend just dropped off several short river birch logs (from the base of several trees). I'm wondering if I should ask for more now.


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 21, 2018)

This may help.

https://extension.unh.edu/resources/files/resource000251_rep271.pdf

The counties of Hillsborough, Rockingham, and Merrimack are all within an hours drive of Manchester.


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 21, 2018)

This is about 45 minutes south and west of Manchester.

http://wilkinslumber.com/

This would be a great place to visit/tour and is just to the south of Manchester.

https://www.nhmagazine.com/July-2018/The-Curious-Story-of-the-Taylor-Sawmill/ and https://www.wmur.com/article/tuesday-may-22nd-taylor-sawmill/20745884


----------



## DKMD (Dec 22, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> What do like about turning birch? Just wondering since a friend just dropped off several short river birch logs (from the base of several trees). I'm wondering if I should ask for more now.



Some of the nicest spalted stuff I’ve ever gotten was river birch.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213 (Dec 22, 2018)

^^^^^Doc, that is really, really beautiful and love the small bow ties!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Dec 22, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Rex, your trip up will probably be up 95. On your trip back to Asheville if you come down I81 into Wytheville VA, let me know what day you'll be through. If I'm not working, we'll meet up for a bite to eat. I may even find some wood to send back with you.


And if you meet up with Eric, maybe I can join the two of you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bhatleberg (Dec 23, 2018)

Not for buying wood but wood / mill related...

My wife and I stopped by this place about five years ago, and it ranks up there for me as worth a visit. Sort of run down now (or at least when we were there), but a great glimpse of history.

http://www.fryesmeasuremill.com/intro.html

Along the same lines, though even less directly wood related, the Saugus Iron Works in MA is incredible industrial history and is on my personal "how could you just drive past without stopping?" list. It's a National Historic Site.

https://www.nps.gov/sair/index.htm


----------

